# Choke Canyon S.P.



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

My wife and I just purchased a new trailer that we were considering going to Choke Canyon with in early January. Have not been there in 25-30 years but remember seeing lots of critters and birds. The web site says the Callaham unit is the area with trailer sites but other than that I do not know much else about it. IF you have experience there please feel free to give me a heads up on the good, bad or ugly to expect. Thanks, Gary


----------



## bluebean1030 (Feb 8, 2014)

It was like that when I was a kid and young adult. We camped there about 4 years ago and there was only a few does, and not like I remembered it with the hogs, javelins, bucks ect. Maybe it is better there now but we marked it off our list of places to go.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

We usually go several times a year. We always see an abundant amount of wildlife, although TPWD has for,years prohibited feeding the wildlife.(this means no sacks of corn). We always see deer, wild turkey, Hawks, javelina and occasionally a bobcat. Definitely go for nite rides, lots of deer out. Enjoy....cC


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Callahan is the place to go. I try to go once or twice a year. It's fun. And there are some wildlife around. It's not like when my dad took us as kids. Cause u can bring corn anymore. But they are there


----------



## bayoubuddy (Feb 23, 2010)

Lake is way low right now we were there last weekend no Deer but was midday just just wanting to take pics on the way to 3 rivers for lunch.


----------

